# This one hiding in Antiques section...



## mickeyc (Nov 2, 2022)

old wood rim bike - antiques - by owner - collectibles sale
					

Wood rim bike with tires big seat ,origional paint... block link chain Think it is.. Chicago cycle Badge... (more Photos Soon) cash $1250. bike at barn is $ 175.00 ....flat 26'' rims 2.125 farming...



					grandrapids.craigslist.org


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2022)

Nice


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 2, 2022)

😩 no Craigslist at work...


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 2, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice



catfish,

What does that badge say? Barry


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 2, 2022)

I think it's "Perfection"


----------



## stezell (Nov 2, 2022)

It's a Perfection badge, not to far from me.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 2, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> I think it's "Perfection"



I agree, I've been looking at it and decided the same thing. Chicago Cycle Supply.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2022)

pics for archives:




















Wood rim bike with tires big seat ,origional paint... block link chain

Think it is.. Chicago cycle Badge... (more Photos Soon)

cash $1250.

bike at barn is $ 175.00 ....flat 26'' rims 2.125

farming and logging stuff is for sale also .... call Tim to see or e-mail me thanks


----------

